# Birth Control Pill



## littlebrownpam

Hi,
In Portugal do you need to visit the doctor and get a prescription for the pill like you do in the UK or can you just go into the pharmacy?
Has anyone found they are unable to get the same pill as they used in the UK?
Thanks
Pam


----------



## jerryceltner

We took our daughter to the doctor who was 13 at the time because she had terrible spots (teenager) and this would settle them down. They were always bad coming up to her period. The doctor said NO so she did not get a prescription so we went private and she got a prescription that way.
I am guessing you are over 13 so you should have no problem.

It is a rolling prescription and costs 7.50 euro a month but she had blood tests to find out which was the most suitable for her. 

She is now almost 16 now and not a spot in sight so they do work!!!!!!!

If you already know the brand then try the chemist first and then visit the chemist every month for a repeat .......

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## notlongnow

You can just buy it in the pharmacy - wife was able to get same one (Yasmin)


----------



## canoeman

You can also buy "the morning after" pill over the counter


----------



## littlebrownpam

that's great, thanks for the replies!


----------



## wink

canoeman said:


> You can also buy "the morning after" pill over the counter


I found them to be a waste of money, they did nothing for my hangover


----------

